# Stocking 40 gallon tank



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi,
can you help me to stock this tank? It's a Rio 180, 40''x16''.
For sure I'll buy a couple of Julidochromis Ornatus for the rocks on right side. I prefer species that live in the rocks because I don't like shells, so do you have any idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Caudopunctatus.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Really? I tried to keep a pair of Calvus with one of Caudo in this tank and it didn't go well


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One of my favorite tanks was 36" stock with calvus and caudopunctatus. What went wrong?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

One calvus controlled the left side and no other fishes could get close to him. Another one shared the right side with a pair of caudo and the last one had to swim near the top of the tank so I removed him. Then the male Caudo started to attack the female and then he killed her. He also attacked the calvus.
Well, I really like Caudo, so I may give it a try. The alternative is a pair of Brevis


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Is the layout ok for a pair of julido and one of Caudopunctatus? I mean, are the rocks on the left side enough for Caudos?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My caudopunctatus dug nesting spot between 2 rocks in the substrate...so they don't need tall rocks.

Julidochromis also like the underside of a flat rock.

I think your tank would work.

Remember to stock six and end up with 2 pairs.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Actually friday I'll buy from a private seller a pair of Julido that has already spawned, instead I've ordered a pair of Caudo from a store and they'll arrive in September. They are generally large enought to recognise males and females, so I think I can buy only a pair. Is this a problem?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is that what happened with the calvus and caudopunctatus tank?

The fish don't always like the individual you have chosen for them. You can try but you will know if one caudo chases the other to the surface and then you can make the switch.

Buying a proven pair is a good strategy. Julidochromis sometimes "divorce" when their environment changes, but you will have some time to monitor before the caudopunctatus arrive. Again, watch for one to chase the other to the surface. They can kill each other pretty quick once that happens.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you for the answer.
I've just added a pair of Julidochromis Ornatus, they're hiding in the rocks on the right side.
I was wondering if a trio of Cyprichromis could be ok in my tank...in this way Julidos can occupy the bottom of the tank while Cyprichromis can swim near the top. What do you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyprochromis like to be in groups of 12 or more (they get nervous and have health issues without the comfort of their tribe) and need the 48" tank length.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

I've decided to add Neolamprologus Brevis instead of Caudopunctatus because I've read they are the most pacefull Tanganyika cichlids, so everything will be fine.
They guy who sold me the pair of Julido has a three Brevis to sell, a male, a female and the third that probably is another female. Do you think I can add them all, or only a pair?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are getting along in his tank and have spawned, worth a try.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How about 2m/4f paracyps?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

noddy said:


> How about 2m/4f paracyps?


 Here in Italy it's difficult to find rare cichlids and if you could find them, they would cost a lot. So no Paracyps unfortunately.
The guy already sold the Brevis...at this point I think I'll buy some Caudopunctatus from a store. I really like them, but I'm afraid that in the left side of the tank there are not enough rocks for them, so they may fight against the pair of Julido to occupy the rocks on the right side. At the same time I really like the current scape, so I would not change anything...in your opinion is the left side fine fore Caudos or should I add some other rocks? I know that this is maybe an useless worry, but I'm a bit scared something can go wrong


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Left side is fine.


----------

